# Natural cancer treatment worked for Alfie & Ruby!



## laurel35 (Dec 31, 2019)

I have two Staffordshire Bull Terriers, both came down with cancer and saw great success with a flax oil & cottage cheese mixture from Buddy Custard (part of the Budwig cancer fighting protocol.) 
This is what happened with them: Alfie’s vet said his cancer was very aggressive (3 grapefruit sized inoperable tumors in the abdomen) and would take him within 3 weeks. He lived another 16 months, bouncing around like a puppy most days, and other ailments cleared too. Alfie’s sister Ruby was diagnosed with a mass in her spleen after collapsing at home. The mass was bleeding, creating a response called ‘autoimmune hemolytic anemia”. It was a life threatening situation, therefore after stabilizing the anemia she had here spleen and mass removed. Our vet was expecting it to be malignant and to have spread, in line with her experience of this condition. The vet was 99.9% sure that Ruby had cancer. To her utter surprise the mass showed no sign of cancer…..she said the lab report must have been wrong!
Since Alfie’s diagnosis I gave them both the flax oil/ cottage cheese formula (Buddy Custard.) Ruby had less FOCC, more as a preventative measure. I truly believe it is this that prevented this mass from being cancerous, it measured 3×3 inches! Needless to say we were thrilled to have a second success with the Budwig Protocol for dogs.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I’m very happy about your dogs test results! ! I was curious as to what it was you we’re giving your pups, so I looked it up online. It sounds very interesting! I had never heard of it before. I’m curious as to whats in the stuff other than flax and cottage cheese...does it say what the ingredients are? I couldn’t find that online.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I am also happy for you and your dogs.
I took a look at Buddy Custard's site, and TBH, the thing looks sketchy imo. BUT, I did locate this, which is WAY cheaper. (see below).

On a side note, I recently had to put my 14.5 yr old Border Collie to Sleep. Her time was really 6 months ago, but I began a treatment of CBD, and she was a new dog for those six months! (multiple issues)
I was amazed at how well she did. I was an advocate of legal Cannabis treatments before, for those lucky enough not to be encumbered by local laws (like in Nevada).. This was the 1st that I heard of Buddy Custard, but there are many accounts of cancer remission after treatment with CBD. (as yet, still un-proven).

I am so thankful for her happy last 6 months. It makes my loss easier to handle. She was happier and more active then I had seen her in a year.
Bottom line: Sometimes "miracles" happen

A quick Google search revealed:
a-diy-anti-cancer-recipe-for-your-pet

_"Budwig Recipe:

2 tablespoons flaxseed oil, fresh, refrigerated

1/4 cup cottage cheese, organic

Mix together so that the cottage cheese is no longer oily. If it is still oily, add more cottage cheese.

Feed this mixture to your pet two or three times a day every day on an empty stomach. Wait one hour to feed a regular meal.

Every day. Feed 1-2 teaspoons for cats, up to ½ cup twice a day for large breed dogs.

Make fresh at each meal. Flax seeds can be used but should be ground fresh then mixed into cottage cheese.

While this won’t stop all cancers, it will go a long way to provide healing oxygen to the cells of your dog or cat’s body.

That in itself is incredibly healthful!

*Dr. Cathy Alinovi DVM*_


----------



## laurel35 (Dec 31, 2019)

Aidan0311 said:


> I’m very happy about your dogs test results! ! I was curious as to what it was you we’re giving your pups, so I looked it up online. It sounds very interesting! I had never heard of it before. I’m curious as to whats in the stuff other than flax and cottage cheese...does it say what the ingredients are? I couldn’t find that online.


Those are the only ingredients. Flax seed oil works to heal cancerous cells by reducing inflammation and creating a new cell wall for those cells. The reason cottage cheese is used is because the sulfites in it make the oil water soluble (otherwise the oil wouldn't be absorbed by the body.) Hope this helps!


----------



## laurel35 (Dec 31, 2019)

jeffscott947 said:


> I am also happy for you and your dogs.
> I took a look at Buddy Custard's site, and TBH, the thing looks sketchy imo. BUT, I did locate this, which is WAY cheaper. (see below).
> 
> On a side note, I recently had to put my 14.5 yr old Border Collie to Sleep. Her time was really 6 months ago, but I began a treatment of CBD, and she was a new dog for those six months! (multiple issues)
> ...


Thanks for this! I've read a lot about CBD for humans and would advocate for it for pain management/anxiety management for dogs too. What does it do for cancer treatment? Would love to hear more!

As for making the Budwig recipe at home, I know of a few people who do that but I'm leery of it, because a chemical reaction has to occur between the ingredients that requires more than just stirring with a spoon. But thanks for the info!!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

laurel35 said:


> Thanks for this! I've read a lot about CBD for humans and would advocate for it for pain management/anxiety management for dogs too. What does it do for cancer treatment? Would love to hear more!
> 
> As for making the Budwig recipe at home, I know of a few people who do that but I'm leery of it, because a chemical reaction has to occur between the ingredients that requires more than just stirring with a spoon. But thanks for the info!!


I would love to assist, but apparently the powers that be here, did not want a CBD discussion that I began a few months ago, even though CBD is legal in at least 50 states in the USA (I am in Nevada where it is all legal!) .. Here was a thread that was edited and then closed down (CBD and Cannabis stuff for dogs).









Goldens and their owners that DARE TO BE DIFFERENT


Goldens and their owners that DARE TO BE DIFFERENT thread. Not a place for promotion of any kind, but merely a place to exchange thoughts and ideas, on thinking outside the box. A few examples: Goldens that differ from the current AKC breed standards (intentional or accidental) Goldens...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





As far as I know, there are many "stories" about CBD shrinking cancerous tumors and in some cases, sending the cancer into full remission. Clinical proof is currently being sought around the globe, and has yet to be published!


----------



## naloni101 (Feb 8, 2021)

laurel35 said:


> I have two Staffordshire Bull Terriers, both came down with cancer and saw great success with a flax oil & cottage cheese mixture from Buddy Custard (part of the Budwig cancer fighting protocol.)
> This is what happened with them: Alfie’s vet said his cancer was very aggressive (3 grapefruit sized inoperable tumors in the abdomen) and would take him within 3 weeks. He lived another 16 months, bouncing around like a puppy most days, and other ailments cleared too. Alfie’s sister Ruby was diagnosed with a mass in her spleen after collapsing at home. The mass was bleeding, creating a response called ‘autoimmune hemolytic anemia”. It was a life threatening situation, therefore after stabilizing the anemia she had here spleen and mass removed. Our vet was expecting it to be malignant and to have spread, in line with her experience of this condition. The vet was 99.9% sure that Ruby had cancer. To her utter surprise the mass showed no sign of cancer…..she said the lab report must have been wrong!
> Since Alfie’s diagnosis I gave them both the flax oil/ cottage cheese formula (Buddy Custard.) Ruby had less FOCC, more as a preventative measure. I truly believe it is this that prevented this mass from being cancerous, it measured 3×3 inches! Needless to say we were thrilled to have a second success with the Budwig Protocol for dogs.


Hi! Would you be able to share photos/videos of your pups and Buddy Custard? That would be really tremendous!! Thanks!


----------

